
Nazi Monks Against the Panama Canal (2012) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/blog/2012/11/declassified:-nazi-monks-against-the-panama-canal
======
jorjordandan
Wait... Nazi monks in the Amazon... is this guerrilla marketing for a new
Wolfenstien game?

------
gwern
So what _was_ the fuel for?

~~~
api
Saucers of course. They had the anti-gravity but still had to run them on old
fashioned petrol, not having had time during the war to perfect the ability to
tap the zero point field.

In all seriousness though I was hoping for some deeper analysis. There is this
whole "Nazi meets occult/proto-new-age" scene that is delightfully weird yet
still quite historically documented.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savitri_Devi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savitri_Devi)

